# good bye jin



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

my small male KSB has passed after a hard struggle he stopped feeding again about 3 months ago and i have tried all methods to help him feed that you guys told me and some others but when i have come to handle them and change there water i found the little guy passed away     

RIP JIN


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

i am sorry to hear about your loss bazza.
you did everything you could


----------



## PointZero218 (Nov 23, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss mate


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

o damn it im sorry for ur loss


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear bout you loss


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*sorry for your loss bazza, you did everything you could do for him

R.I.P  *


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah me too bud, sorry.


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

gutted m8


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

aww so sorry to hear that


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah sorry to hear.. RIP


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

sorry for your loss bazza....chin up mate..


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

aww auful shame mate.
well gutted for ya.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

thanx peeps redin this made me feel a bit better


----------

